# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sfida e gjeniut me ALS

## Vinjol

Si një pop star, është shfaqur në një seri të Simpsons dhe zëri i tij sintetik është përdorur në një këngë të Pink Floyd. Gjysmë shekulli pas diagnostikimit që nuk i jepte më shumë se dy vite jetë, shkencëtari Stephen Hawking drejton Departamentin e Kozmologjisë Teorike në Cambridge, ka patur dy gra dhe 3 fëmijë, si dhe është nderuar me dhjetëra çmime.

Kur në vitin 1963 e diagnostikuan me ALS (në emër të së cilës njerëz nga e gjithë bota janë përfshirë në të ashtuquajturën kova me akull, një mënyrë për të rritur donacionet për studimin e kësaj sëmundjeje), dhe i dhanë pak a shumë edhe dy vite jetë, Stephen Hawking ishte 21 vjeç, në mjediset akademikë sapo ishte bërë i njohur dhe kishte filluar të dilte me atë që më vonë do të bëhej bashkëshortja e tij e parë, Jane. Në fundin e viteve '60, kur teoritë e tij për origjinën e Universit filluan që të pranohen ndërkombëtarisht, iu desh të fillojë të përdorë patericat, nuk mundej të jepte më rregullisht leksione dhe humbi në mënyrë progresive aftësinë për të shkruar. 

FEMIJERIA 
Pesëdhjetë vite dhe tre fëmijë më vonë, Hawking është njëri prej shkencëtarëve më të famshëm në botë, ka marrë çdo lloj nderimi të mundshëm dhe të imagjinueshëm, dhe zëri sintetik që zëvendëson theksin e tij anglez me një të folur amerikane, pakëz metalike, është kaq I famshëm sa që është përdorur edhe nga Pink Floyd në një këngë të tyren. Një parabolë që bashkëshortja Jane, të cilën e la pas 30 vitesh për një infermiere më të re në moshë, e ka quajtur rezultat të një përzierje këmbënguljeje dhe vendosmërie, që shkencëtari ka treguar se i zotëron me shumicë që në fëmijëri. Jo se familja e tij nuk ka kontribuar, përkundrazi: prindërit, njëri mjek dhe tjetra filozofe, ishin të famshëm si inteligjentë dhe ekscentrikë, dhe mbrëmjeve, në shtëpinë e Hawkingsëve, uleshin të gjithë përreth tryezës, por gjithësecili i zhytur në librin e tij. 

AJNSHTAIN I VOGEL 
Në shkollë, shokët e quanin Ajnshtain dhe në universitetin e Oksfordit, ku hyri sapo mbushi 17 vjeç sistudent i fizikës, profesorët e kuptuan shumë shpejt se, fakti që nuk studionte në mënyrë metodike, nuk i autorizonte që të nënvlerësonte një student shumë më gjenial se sa shumica e tyre. Dhe sukseset, që shtoheshin paralelisht me përkeqësimin e sëmundjes, nuk është se vonuan: doktoratura në Cambridge, çmimet, bursat e studimit, teoria e vrimave të zeza, me të cilën lidhet më shumë se sa me gjithçka fama e tij, emërimi si anëtar I Royal Society kur ishte vetëm 31 vjeç, transferimi në SHBA, 9 milionë kopjet e shitura me librin Histori e shkurtër e kohës Një fenomen i pashpjegueshëm, në të cilin një rol të rëndësishëm e ka luajtur forca e vullnetit dhe një mendje kurioze, dhe sipas atyre që e njohin, shumë konkuruese. 

SHTEPIA E KUKULLAVE 
Motra e tij, Mary ka rrëfyer se kur ishte ende fëmijë mori si dhuratë një shtëpi kukullash. Vëllai më i vogël, Stephen, e pajisi menjëherë me ujë të rrjedhshëm dhe rrymë elektrike. Sigurisht, shkencëtari ka bërë gjithmonë gjithçka për të mos jetuar si I sëmurë, dhe nëse roli i tij si personazh publik ka shërbyer për të rritur vëmendjen ndaj problemeve të atyre që jetojnë me një paaftësi, ai vetë nuk ka dashur asnjëherë të shoqërohet shumë me ALS-në. Përgjatë gjithë jetës sime kam jetuar me një rrezik vdekjeje dhe për këtë arsye urrej të humbas kohë, ka thënë një herë Hawking, të cilin shkenca duket se e ka kompensuar duke i dhënë mundësinë të flasë falë një kompjuteri të prodhuar posacërisht për të në mesin e viteve tetëdhjetë dhe që e mban gjithmonë me vete në karrocën me rrota. Figura e njohëshme e ka bërë një lloj pop star-i, pjesë e atij rrethishumë të ngushtë njerëzish në të gjithë botën, të cilët i dëgjojmë çfarëdolloj gjëje që të thonë, qoftë kur refuzojnë të shkojnë në një konferencë në Izrael, qoftë kur hidhen kundër pavarësisë së Skocisë, apo të shkruajë bashkë me të bijën, Lucy, libra divulgimishkencor për fëmijë. Stephen Hawkings është shfaqur në një prej serive të Simpsons, Benedict Cumbach ka folur për të në një film dhe një i dytë pritet të dalë në nëntor, me Eddie Redmayne në rolin kryesor. 

Vetëvrasja e asistuar 
Më shumë se gjysmë shekulli pas diagnostikimit që e dënonte me pothuaj 30 vite, nga dita kur bashkëshortes së tij, Jane, iu kërkua nëse dëshironte të fikte makinat që e mbanin në jetë gjatë një polmonitishumë të rëndë, i cili e detyroi më pas për një trakeotomi dhe humbjen përfundimtare të zërit, Stephen Hawking vazhdon të drejtojë Departamentin e Kozmologjisë në Cambridge dhe të thotë fjalën e tij për argumenta të ndryshëm, mes të cilave eutanazia, në favor të të cilës është shprehur hapur. Mjekët e përshkruajnë historinë e tij si shumë të pazakontë. Pak a shumë si mendja e tij..........

----------


## 2043

Zoti nuk ti jep te gjitha.

----------


## Wordless

> Zoti nuk ti jep te gjitha.


Ky është Ateist mër !

----------

